# Anywhere to get a primer?



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Some of you may know I have new speakers. Also a new amp and a new center speaker on the way. I've never calibrated my system before and I think I have the equipment to justify doing it. Unfortunately, I have no idea of how to go about it. Does anyone know where I can get the beginner's version instructions. Equipment list and step by step instructions would be nice. I guess that some part of the stuff has to connect to my computer, so a sound card with mic in too?
Thanks for any info.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

REW HELP FILES are your best bet to understand REW and its use...


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

If you want an easy to follow / step by step guide and instructions to learn the basics, just get a Radio Shack SPL Meter and a copy of Avia guid to home theater DVD and you'll be on your way. On the DVD they will teach you how to use your SPL meter and what to do with it. Its also great for calibrating your display.


----------

